# Gibson Moderne Announced at NAMM



## Ninetyfour (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure if this has already been posted, I searched but couldn't find anything but hey!












Edit: Shot from Premier Guitar





Mahogany body and neck, with rosewood fingerboard and classic '57 humbuckers apparently. I think it's pretty cool. Don't see it being comfortable at all though


----------



## Nitsuj (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Riffer (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

That poor Flying V...


----------



## Valennic (Jan 20, 2012)

Didn't they try this years ago and fail miserably? Like, with the exact same design?


----------



## ivancic1al (Jan 20, 2012)

^ In 1958 yes


----------



## -42- (Jan 20, 2012)

Tennessee whiskey must really be something else for them to even consider marketing _that._


----------



## jordanky (Jan 20, 2012)

No thanks whatsoever.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 20, 2012)

This reminds me of the brilliant reverse flying v they had.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 20, 2012)

Seriously, Gibson will never get on top of their game again.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm the only one who fucking loves it?

At least it's not a Les Paul in a different finish, which you all seem to complain about every single time.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

I actually like this. It seems like it might be nice for classical position. The only thing that bugs me is that asymmetrical headstock, which I'm guessing is because Dean probably copyrighted the symmetrical V headstock.


----------



## danger5oh (Jan 20, 2012)

Screw the Moderne... I want to know what that LP is to the right of it? No fret markers, body binding, and knob placement? Perhaps a heavy metal Standard?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 20, 2012)

OH GOD!





*Claws eyes out and runs naked and screaming into oncoming traffic*


----------



## Vletrmx (Jan 20, 2012)

You know how they say that facial symmetry determines beauty? Yeah...


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 20, 2012)

That... is... uh...


----------



## drmosh (Jan 20, 2012)

What the fuck? What are they doing over there at Gibson?

First they support SOPA and now this? fu gibson


----------



## -42- (Jan 20, 2012)

That LP on the right, on the other hand...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

danger5oh said:


> Screw the Moderne... I want to know what that LP is to the right of it? No fret markers, body binding, and knob placement? Perhaps a heavy metal Standard?



If I'm right, thats the Paul Landers signature...






Holy shit, they might release it this year! 

EDIT: And for the haters, those pickups are EMG's.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 20, 2012)

Relax guys,it could be worse..Like a reversed -V Jonas Brothers self-tuning guitar with plastic headstock-neck joint!


----------



## Murmel (Jan 20, 2012)

^
Honestly, I'd love a reverse V


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 20, 2012)

It wouldn't be a proper NAMM without Gibson announcing something that looks like it was designed while on PCP.


----------



## danger5oh (Jan 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If I'm right, thats the Paul Landers signature...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could very well be correct... it looks spot on and it even has what looks like a Les Paul sig screened on the headstock. That may just be my new inspiration for serious GAS... fuck.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 20, 2012)

Honestly, does no-one know about this guitar? I'm surprised!

Was designed in 1958 along with the V and Explorer but never made it to production, then they made a couple of hundred in the early 80s and now it's back. This shape has been effectively on ice for 54 years. Of course some people would rather it stayed there, but I think it's cool that they're selling it again.

It isn't something they've only just designed! It's not a new model at all - it's a reissue, and a fucking cool one IMO.

FWIW I like it - I've always had a soft spot for that shape, weird as it may be.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Honestly, does no-one know about this guitar? I'm surprised!
> 
> Was designed in 1958 along with the V and Explorer but never made it to production, then they did it for a bit in the early 80s and now it's back.
> 
> ...



I've known about it for awhile...

Still don't like it.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow that is vial


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jan 20, 2012)

nope dont like it. im all for pointy guitars and/or weird shapes, but they actually have to look cool too!


----------



## celticelk (Jan 20, 2012)

And debuting at NAMM 2013: the Corvus reissue!






*facepalm*


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 20, 2012)

I need a les paul usa with a floyd rose!!!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

celticelk said:


> And debuting at NAMM 2013: the Corvus reissue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes please.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

SkullCrusher said:


> I need a les paul usa with a floyd rose!!!!








Gibson Les Paul Studio Shred Ebony (GUITARGUITAR)


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 20, 2012)

That LP is fucking sweet


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

Blasphemer said:


> That LP is fucking sweet



Also brought back the SG Diablo with a Floyd. 






http://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/large/110/11031912185558.jpg

(Just trying to balance out with the "why?" with the "cool!")


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## ST3MOCON (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like a pawn shop guitar.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 20, 2012)

...the fuck?

Just no.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 20, 2012)

celticelk said:


> And debuting at NAMM 2013: the Corvus reissue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'd be cool - I quite like those too.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gibson Les Paul Studio Shred Ebony (GUITARGUITAR)



Why does Gibson think that just putting a Floyd Rose on something (and doing nothing else) automatically makes it a "shred" guitar?


----------



## damigu (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 20, 2012)

That's the result of a laced hit of acid


----------



## Origin (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothing Gibson has ever done appeals to me (except models there are better-playing cheaper copies of haha), and thissss is no exception.  Weird-ass body and Dean-like headstock? I just...I don't understand, I'm sorry. I don't like LPs either so I can fully understand that I'm likely just a Negative Nancy about the whole company.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

Origin said:


> Dean-like headstock



Gibson actually has had that headstock since 1958.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 20, 2012)

It looks to me like it would be very comfortable.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 20, 2012)

My favorite Gibson.... reissued. Fuck yes.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 20, 2012)

good god that is FUGLY. 

Dear, Gibson


----------



## Viginez (Jan 20, 2012)

is this the horrible guitar land thread?


----------



## ROAR (Jan 20, 2012)

DEAR GOD SOMEONE HAS A DIFFERENT OPINION THAN ME?!

This can't be....


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 20, 2012)

I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## elrrek (Jan 20, 2012)

celticelk said:


> And debuting at NAMM 2013: the Corvus reissue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guaranteed to djent.

Or should that be with a silent, missing j ?


----------



## Zado (Jan 20, 2012)

It seems someone used some photoshop distortion tools on a flying V


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 20, 2012)

Zado said:


> It seems someone used some photoshop distortion tools on a flying V



As has been said multiple times, it isn't a derivative of the Flying V. For all we know, it may have even been designed before the V.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 20, 2012)

54 years...and still fucking ugly!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 20, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> As has been said multiple times, it isn't a derivative of the Flying V. For all we know, it may have even been designed before the V.



Actually it was created before the V. The man was responsible was this guy:





He was later demoted to night shift janitor and someone else took his place. Left with the task of fixing his mistake the V was created..and it's been magic ever since. Apparently the first guy worked his way back in somehow, thus the reissue. I'm sure he'll be back to scrubbing toilets soon. YA HEAR THAT...YOU'RE GONNA BE BACK TO TOILET DUTY, SIR!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Actually it was created before the V. The man was responsible was this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to Wikipedia, he was also brought back in 1980. Gibson never learns.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to Wikipedia, he was also brought back in 1980. Gibson never learns.



Well see during that time, laws were being passed to protect mentally unstable people. Gibson, fearing a lawsuit, allowed him his job back on a temporary basis..now you know the result. Unable to fire him again, they gave him the janitor job


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well see during that time, laws were being passed to protect mentally unstable people. Gibson, fearing a lawsuit, allowed him his job back on a temporary basis..now you know the result. Unable to fire him again, they gave him the janitor job



Is he the same/related to the guy who designed the Dark Fire, Dusk Tiger, Robot, and Firebird X guitars?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is he the same/related to the guy who designed the Dark Fire, Dusk Tiger, Robot, and Firebird X guitars?



No..those were so goddamn bad, even the first guy refused to acknowledge them..come to think of it..no one's owned up to that. Maybe Gibson was just strapped for time. You know how as a kid you were taking a test, and you skipped a part you didn't know the answer to..and when time was up you just put any answer in the spot hoping that it just might work..I think Gibson did that at NAMM when those were released.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> No..those were so goddamn bad, even the first guy refused to acknowledge them..come to think of it..no one's owned up to that. Maybe Gibson was just strapped for time. You know how as a kid you were taking a test, and you skipped a part you didn't know the answer to..and when time was up you just put any answer in the spot hoping that it just might work..I think Gibson did that at NAMM when those were released.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 20, 2012)

God damn you Gibson, for wasting precious tone-woods on abominations like that...


----------



## Zado (Jan 20, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> As has been said multiple times, it isn't a derivative of the Flying V. For all we know, it may have even been designed before the V.


 i just said what reminds me ;P


----------



## Vinchester (Jan 20, 2012)

So if you play it on your lap, I can totally see your strumming hand hit your leg 

"Shit I can't reach my vol knobs!"


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 20, 2012)

it looks like a dean ml and a gibson flying v had sex, and this was the child. obviously the ml and v must have been brother and sister.


----------



## Crazed (Jan 20, 2012)

Some people like it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

Crazed said:


> Some people like it.



He has the beard and sunglasses in his way. He doesn't know what it looks like.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 20, 2012)

fucking finally this gets re-released!

Now I have to save and save and save.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't get it. It's just the same old Gibson guitar in a slightly different shape.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 20, 2012)

It's the same old Gibson guitar, with the exact same shape. 

I love this thing, the originals or reissues (in the 80s) had Moog designed pickups and electronics.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 20, 2012)

OK whatever drugs Gibson execs are on need to be stripped from them and place them into rehab.

This is just another hideous creation right along with...

reverse V 
flying sg (zakk wylde abonination)
Corvus
Holy Guitar series


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 21, 2012)

I actually really like the moderne....


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 21, 2012)

AK DRAGON said:


> OK whatever drugs Gibson execs are on need to be stripped from them and place them into rehab.
> 
> This is just another hideous creation right along with...
> 
> ...



I like all those, especially the ZV.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 21, 2012)

Crazed said:


> Some people like it.



Or get paid to play it


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 21, 2012)

I feel like a lot of people here don't realize that this design is older than them.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 21, 2012)

drmosh said:


> Or get paid to play it



So Hetfield, who is endorsed by ESP and not Gibson, is paid to play a Moderne on stage infrequently?


----------



## Zado (Jan 21, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> So Hetfield, who is endorsed by ESP and not Gibson, is paid to play a Moderne on stage infrequently?


 maybe,kiko loureiro did the same too for a certain time...for sure esp wouldn't delete JH endorsment,he's too important for the brand


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 21, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Honestly, does no-one know about this guitar? I'm surprised!
> 
> Was designed in 1958 along with the V and Explorer but never made it to production, then they made a couple of hundred in the early 80s and now it's back. This shape has been effectively on ice for 54 years. Of course some people would rather it stayed there, but I think it's cool that they're selling it again.
> 
> ...


Same here. I've considered building one... Guess I'll be able to try how comfortable the shape actually is in a shop, now!


----------



## dschonn (Jan 21, 2012)

imagine the neck diving on this ugly piece of ugliness


----------



## Jakke (Jan 21, 2012)

What is Gibson's problem?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 21, 2012)

dschonn said:


> imagine the neck diving on this ugly piece of ugliness



It'd probably be fine.

The body is big, and the headstock isn't that big at all by comparison. If you look at it, it's only a little bit bigger than the head of a Les Paul.

I imagine it'll dive about as much as my Flying V. That is to say, not at all.

Also, user title has been changed to reflect my new status as Official Defender of the Moderne.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 21, 2012)

Whine when they give you the same thing every year.. Whine when they give you something different..

This thread is a joke


----------



## nostealbucket (Jan 21, 2012)

There's a reason it was discontinued.... for over 50 years.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 21, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Whine when they give you the same thing every year.. Whine when they give you something different..
> 
> This thread is a joke



It's a huge gap between "different" and "fugly"


----------



## Murmel (Jan 21, 2012)

^
Honestly, I don't think it's bad at all. I'd much rather play that than a Rusty Cooley sig for example. But I guess it all comes down to taste in the end.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

I see three or four posts legitimately complaining about the shape of the guitar, which I admit is pretty "meh", at least to me. The rest is the typical Gibson whining. 

Take the time to see what Gibson players and collectors have been asking for and you'll see that the Moderne has quite the following. So few have been produced that even the 80's reissues have been soaring in price over the last few decades. For a time, this shape was so popular that various Japanese Lawsuit guitars were made by Ibanez, Greco, Tokai, etc. and even those are fetching some pretty high prices on the used circuit. 

As for Billy Gibbons being payed to play a Moderne, maybe he is. Though, it's important to point out that he owns at least two of the 80's reissue models, and has been searching for the elusive 50's models (rumored to be ~10 in existence) for quite some time. 

This guitar isn't for "us", so I'm not surprised at the reactions here, especially considering the name on the headstock.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jan 21, 2012)

Noo.....


----------



## TMM (Jan 21, 2012)

Nothing about Gibson will ever be 'moderne'


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> especially considering the name on the headstock.



The name on the headstock doesn't change that only a few people like this shape.It's a matter of aesthetics and everyone is entitled their opinion.

HOWEVER,the name on the headstock provokes the whining about Gibson not learning from its mistakes.Hence the multitude of threads and posts about it.They carry an awful arrogance and they miss the point in so many sectors.Something like...politics.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> The name on the headstock doesn't change that only a few people like this shape.It's a matter of aesthetics and everyone is entitled their opinion.
> 
> HOWEVER,the name on the headstock provokes the whining about Gibson not learning from its mistakes.Hence the multitude of threads and posts about it.They carry an awful arrogance and they miss the point in so many sectors.Something like...politics.



Nowhere did I say that folks didn't have the right not to like it's aesthetics, which even_ I_ don't like. 

I don't see how this is Gibson being arrogant or not learning from their mistakes. They released a model that was unavailable and has a strong cult following. They didn't change the specs or make it in some obnoxious color, but a true to form reissue.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 21, 2012)

It's like the Djent movement. A lot of people don't like it but it has enough of a cult following that bigger guitar companies are taking notice, and producing more guitars geared towards those people.

I'm not one of them, but I can appreciate them making more 7s and 8s.

It's just like the moderne. This and the RD have been my favorite Gibson offerings since the Diablo SG (the carved top metallic red one). Strong cult following all the same, with a lot of people not being really into it, but enough to warrant a reissue.

The problem I would have if they tried to ask for a MSRP close to what the 80s reissues are worth. That would be stupid.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 21, 2012)

I've always wanted a Moderne, I find its' weirdness awesome! Plus, I think it looks quite ergonomic. I think bringing it back is one of the better choices Gibson has made lately. Now if I actually had money, I would go for this and maybe a Futura with original headstock. The weirder the proportions, the better!


----------



## Rojne (Jan 21, 2012)

reminds me of a fish...


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nowhere did I say that folks didn't have the right not to like it's aesthetics, which even_ I_ don't like.



Yes I know,I'm just saying that for most of the people that posted on this thread it looks craptastick,regardless of it being a Gibson.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't see how this is Gibson being arrogant or not learning from their mistakes. They released a model that was unavailable and has a strong cult following. They didn't change the specs or make it in some obnoxious color, but a true to form reissue.



What i said isn't pointed to the fact that the guitar is a reissue,but generally to Gibson's priorities.They rely way too much on their cult followers,be it those of that niche shape,or the classic LP etc traditionalists.

What bugs me is that they don't try to experiment with things that matter.You don't have to go over 9000 and make it self-tuned , midi controlling the axe-fx of your neighbor with built-in pro tools.But wouldn't you like too see more options like multi-laminate necks,additional wiring options,nice tops etc as a complimentary upgrade to the barebone re-issue that will anyways be bought by its followers?

^If that would happen,i'd surely think that whatever the aesthetics,they are trying at least at a minimum to keep up with the future and not be sad money-leeches of their fame.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 21, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> So Hetfield, who is endorsed by ESP and not Gibson, is paid to play a Moderne on stage infrequently?



Or someone can't take a joke?
fwiw I'm pretty sure he or metallica in general also have a deal with gibson


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> What i said isn't pointed to the fact that the guitar is a reissue,but generally to Gibson's priorities.They rely way too much on their cult followers,be it those of that niche shape,or the classic LP etc traditionalists.
> 
> What bugs me is that they don't try to experiment with things that matter.You don't have to go over 9000 and make it self-tuned , midi controlling the axe-fx of your neighbor with built-in pro tools.But wouldn't you like too see more options like multi-laminate necks,additional wiring options,nice tops etc as a complimentary upgrade to the barebone re-issue that will anyways be bought by its followers?
> 
> ^If that would happen,i'd surely think that whatever the aesthetics,they are trying at least at a minimum to keep up with the future and not be sad money-leeches of their fame.


 
First of all, Les Paul users aren't of the cult variety. Still after six decades the Gibson Les Paul is still one of the best selling, most recognised guitars in the world. That's like calling Star Wars a cult classic. 

I think it's great when a company focuses on thier cult users. They don't have to, and likely won't turn too much profit from it, but they're showing thier minority users that they care. How can that be a bad thing? 

As for Gibson's other decisions, especially those of it's CEO aren't what we're talking about here.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> First of all, Les Paul users aren't of the cult variety. Still after six decades the Gibson Les Paul is still one of the best selling, most recognised guitars in the world. That's like calling Star Wars a cult classic.



Ok let's name it religion and call it a day 



MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it's great when a company focuses on thier cult users. They don't have to, and likely won't turn too much profit from it, but they're showing thier minority users that they care. How can that be a bad thing?




Why don't they show the same care to the minority of users that search a step further to their products?Let's say the "minority" of 7 string players,for instance.. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> As for Gibson's other decisions, especially those of it's CEO aren't what we're talking about here.



I believe that the continuous lack of GREAT news is what leads us to go "wtf Gibson?" after seeing this guitar


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> Why don't they show the same care to the minority of users that search a step further to their products?Let's say the "minority" of 7 string players,for instance..
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the continuous lack of GREAT news is what leads us to go "wtf Gibson?" after seeing this guitar


 
They've actually been releasing a couple 7-strings as of late, such as the Explorer 7, and then the REALLY affordable 7-string V. Granted a 7-string LP would be awesome.....oh wait they are bringing one to market, granted it's going to be an Epiphone. 

I don't know what folks want Gibson to do really. When they reissue cult (Moderne, RD, Grabber) and classic (Blueshawk, ES345, etc.) then folks complain about it being nothing new. When they make slightly modified models (Nighthawk, BM Explorer, FR Studio, etc.) it's just a "hehash". When they go crazy with new technology (Robot, MIDI, Modeling) it's just a gimmick. When they price models affodably (Tribute, Custom Classic, Studio Plus, Special) it's just them "cheaping out". 

I'm pretty convinced that no matter what they do they're going to be hated on, especially here. 

Maybe when they start making Jackson and Charvel copies people will dig it. Oh wait......


----------



## Jontain (Jan 21, 2012)

does it really matter if people have missed this being released prior to now because of their age? Young or old and everything inbetween, everyone is entitled to an opinion on if they like it or not.

I like the marmite effect its had on people but I still sit in the *hell no, do not want. group but if there are those out there who do like it then fair play gibson have their market, it will never be possible to make a single guitar that everyone likes in every way.


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Jan 21, 2012)

i hear gibson made good guitars once....70 or so years ago


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know what folks want Gibson to do really. When they reissue cult (Moderne, RD, Grabber) and classic (Blueshawk, ES345, etc.) then folks complain about it being nothing new. When they make slightly modified models (Nighthawk, BM Explorer, FR Studio, etc.) it's just a "hehash". When they go crazy with new technology (Robot, MIDI, Modeling) it's just a gimmick. When they price models affodably (Tribute, Custom Classic, Studio Plus, Special) it's just them "cheaping out".



They are just not convincing...I told you Gibson is like a politician!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> They are just not convincing..



What do you mean by that exactly?  

All the products I mentioned were/are released and being sold, so it's not like they're dangling them in front of anyone.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 21, 2012)

I really love Gibson guitars... Les Pauls, Vs, Explorers, SGs, ES models, all of 'em. And I hope to own a few someday.

But the Moderne design has just never done it for me. I know some people dig it, and has a sort of "cult favorite" status. The shape just isn't for me though. 

Different strokes and all...


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What do you mean by that exactly?
> 
> All the products I mentioned were/are released and being sold, so it's not like they're dangling them in front of anyone.



They are not convincing enough to stop the nagging from our part,solely due to their prior choices...Maybe you are right...We'll never stop it.Unless they do something ultra cool,of course.


----------



## avenger (Jan 22, 2012)

It looks like poop


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2012)

Good to finally see coverage of the Paul Landers guitar.


----------



## Randomist (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll agree that thing is ugly as sin.

But I don't really follow some of the anti-gibson arguments. Yes they focus on classics, but classics are what most Gibson customers want. I like that they keep tweaking them with different features like the robot, like the arch-top SG with a Floyd Rose, like the 7 string models. They're just making what most of their customers want, with a few additions that might attract some that otherwise wouldn't consider them.

None of their guitars really screams out "buy me" to me, but I don't hold that against them.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 23, 2012)

TimSE said:


> Wow that is_* vile*_



Fixed.

And that is fucking horrible... It looks like Gibson made a dimebag...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 23, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Awesome vid.


 

That LP Jr. B Bender is fucking hot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That LP Jr. B Bender is fucking hot.



I thought it was cool, but the inner Rammstein fanboy in me wants that PL Les Paul SO BADLY!


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 23, 2012)

The moderne I wouldn't mind playing and seeing if its any good, its starting to grow on me a little bit


The Corvus on the other hand! GIVE ME THE GUITAR NAO!!!


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jan 23, 2012)

no thanks


----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 27, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> It wouldn't be a proper NAMM without Gibson announcing something that looks like it was designed while on PCP.



Ironically, the Moderne was in fact a Ted McCarty design from back when Gibson was at its peak. It was supposed to be launched along with the Flying V and the Explorer, but I suppose they realized how fucking hideous it was and pulled it.

Ever since then, it's gained somewhat of a reputation among collectors, as it's not exactly known if there were any prototypes made.


----------



## DropSplash (Jan 28, 2012)

Soooo....
Not to be offensive or anything.. but...

You know when you see people with a gimp baby arm walkin' around?
....
Nuff Said.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 28, 2012)

Seeing Satch hold the Ibanez copy (Futura) automatically makes me think the Moderne is cool and I want one. 



Such a pathetic fanboy I am...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Seeing Satch hold the Ibanez copy (Futura) automatically makes me think the Moderne is cool and I want one.
> 
> Such a pathetic fanboy I am...



I know your pain. The ONLY reason I like SG's is because Tony Iommi uses them.


----------



## ghost2II2 (Jan 29, 2012)

What an hideous, ugly piece of shit.


----------



## Koop (Jan 29, 2012)

Jesus, that is just awful. 

I bet someday they will introduce a reverse les paul.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jan 29, 2012)

Koop said:


> Jesus, that is just awful.
> 
> I bet someday they will introduce a reverse les paul.


----------



## asher (Jan 29, 2012)

Koop said:


> Jesus, that is just awful.
> 
> I bet someday they will introduce a reverse les paul.










To be serious: I'm starting to, somehow, understand how these could look alright. But I kinda like the Corvus shape - a nice condition one might look pretty sweet.


----------

